# WOC: Nude Lipstick...



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

So there's been alotta talk lately about bright pinks and vivid reds but wut about nudes??? Admit it people we gotta give nudes some luv too lol... Now I luv a vivid red-pink like Moxie but lets face it most of us aren't gonna wear those colors everyday... I will however reach for my Blankety w/o a 2nd thought on any given day... I recently bought a tube of Honeylove and luuuv its matte   finish... I also own Myth, and VG Gaga2... I used to have a full out obsession with Nars Chelsea Girls lip laquer but its price became offputting compared to MAC's lipsticks... Since I cherish versatiliy with color I also have a Cork l/l n clear lipglass on standby... Wut r ur must have nudes ladies???


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 16, 2012)

I love nude lips, most of my lippies are either nudes or pinks... Blankety is the best nude ever, looks so good with Oak lip liner and either Underage or C Thru Lipglass. Revlon Soft Nude and Nude Attitude are good ones too. Mac Angel and Faux are also good bets if you dont like nudes that wash you out  The next nude lipstick on my list is either Hue or Honeylove


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 16, 2012)

I love nude lips too. MAC's Fresh Brew, Beach Sand, Body Suit, Freckle (not Freckletone, but Freckle), Our Pick, Sephora's Dulce Nude, Sephora's #11 Maniac Long Wearing lipstick, NYX's Rea, NYX's Honey, MAC's Chai and C-Thru lipglasses are some of my faves. 

  	I'm just noticing this is in the Welcome forum. I think there's a thread like this already in the WOC forum.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> I love nude lips too. MAC's Fresh Brew, Beach Sand, Body Suit, Freckle (not Freckletone, but Freckle), Our Pick, Sephora's Dulce Nude, Sephora's #11 Maniac Long Wearing lipstick, NYX's Rea, NYX's Honey, MAC's Chai and C-Thru lipglasses are some of my faves.   I'm just noticing this is in the Welcome forum. I think there's a thread like this already in the WOC forum.


 OMG I totally 4got about Fresh Brew, 4 that coffee with cream look and I do adore a good slicking of Chai l/g... Also Revlon Super Lustrious l/g in Eggnog compliments VG Gaga2 very well since I didn't like the glitter in the lipglass formula..


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

Madcap is a good nude l/g too although idk if its still out... My old skool fave nude gloss is L'oreal Color Juice l/g in Butterscotch Drop


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> I love nude lips, most of my lippies are either nudes or pinks... Blankety is the best nude ever, looks so good with Oak lip liner and either Underage or C Thru Lipglass. Revlon Soft Nude and Nude Attitude are good ones too. Mac Angel and Faux are also good bets if you dont like nudes that wash you out  The next nude lipstick on my list is either Hue or Honeylove


 Honeylove is matte nude PERFECTION  !!!


----------



## MissTT (Aug 16, 2012)

It looks like a lot of ladies put gloss over their nude l/s. Do any of you prefer the matte nude look?


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 16, 2012)

MissTT said:


> It looks like a lot of ladies put gloss over their nude l/s. Do any of you prefer the matte nude look?


  	I don't always put gloss over mine. I don't have many matte nudes. I don't know if I have ANY actually. I've been thinking about getting Ruffian Naked and there's one from MUFE I've been thinking about getting.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 17, 2012)

MissTT said:


> It looks like a lot of ladies put gloss over their nude l/s. Do any of you prefer the matte nude look?


 The main reason I put gloss over my lipsticks is because I have majorly dry lips and they get chapped often so I like the moisture a gloss sometimes gives, it's a little more comfortable


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 17, 2012)

MissTT said:


> It looks like a lot of ladies put gloss over their nude l/s. Do any of you prefer the matte nude look?


2b completely honest it just depends on my mood... I have been know to put clear lipglass over Blankety but I LUV Honeylove's matte finish on its own


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 17, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> 2b completely honest it just depends on my mood... I have been know to put clear lipglass over Blankety but I LUV Honeylove's matte finish on its own


  	After hearing you rave about Honeylove so much, I decided to check out some swatches today, it looks really pretty, I might have to pick it up next time I"m at the Mac counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## anne082 (Aug 17, 2012)

I like freckletone, shy girl, and hue ,these are really pretty colors and it really looks good for me


----------



## MissTT (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks ladies. I have an extensive wishlist going now. I was looking for a new vice and am hoping makeup will be it.


----------



## califabulous (Aug 17, 2012)

mac l/s-cherish, blankety,shy girl, honeylove, myth with a similarly colored gloss. I use 2N but it was LE.
  	nars honolulu honey and belle de jour


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 17, 2012)

I forgot about my 1N lipglass. I like the shade of that one a lot.


----------



## corinne27 (Aug 21, 2012)

MissTT said:


> It looks like a lot of ladies put gloss over their nude l/s. Do any of you prefer the matte nude look?


  	i love the matte nude look! actually i love the matte loon in general! not a big fan of gloss.... although i do like mac prolong wear glosses!


----------

